# The Official Dish Wish List for 2006.



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Please say what you would hope for from Dish Network during the upcoming year. What changes, additions or just general comments you would like to see happen in what looks to be a exciting year.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

They add the new Mets channel and the YES network stays off another year!!!


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

The wife wishes for Oxygen, and Lifetime Real Women.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

an reasonable upgrade path to MPEG4.


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

For Dish to start openly advertsing to have exisiting customers upgrade to dish 1000 where applicable. Also make the upgrade price reasonable.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Make the 921 work like it is supposed to.

When MPEG4 comes swap 921s for new MPEG4 DVR for free for all of our headaches.

Add Universal HD, Ovation & American Life TV and my channel lineup will be complete.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

mwgii said:


> ..
> When MPEG4 comes swap 921s for new MPEG4 DVR for free for all of our headaches.
> ...


This is all I want!


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

My wish for Dish Network in 2006 is that they go out of business and stop ripping off all the unknowing people in this country.


----------



## mth (Dec 14, 2005)

OLN before the Tour De France.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> The wife wishes for Oxygen, and Lifetime Real Women.


Ah, yes. The Estrogen Channel 1 and 2.


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Ghostwriter said:


> an reasonable upgrade path to MPEG4.


My wish is that DISH will let us do a free swap of the 942's for 962's with MPEG-4 + DVR so we can ACTUALLY GET what we paid for. HD as much as humanly possible, including HD-Locals off the satellite all with DVR capability...:eek2:


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

1) NUMBER 1: Fix the 942 Audio problems (drop-outs and video/audio sync) - L2.83 didn't fix these
2) Additional HD channels - ESPN2HD, new Voom channels
3) Fuel Channel for my 15 yr. old (I think that's the name of the channel)
4) OLN before the Tour D'France


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Radicalman said:


> My wish is that DISH will let us do a free swap of the 942's for 962's with MPEG-4 + DVR so we can ACTUALLY GET what we paid for. HD as much as humanly possible, including HD-Locals off the satellite all with DVR capability...:eek2:


I agree, anyone who paid a grand for a 921 like we did deserves a free swap-out for what ever the technology that comes along that actually delivers on Charlie's PROMISE to be the leader in HD.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

National Geograpic Channel HD
That FOX-HD channel which will have SpeedTV HD shows.

And Turner (spit!) classic movie's HD channel if it actually launches.


Sorry, but just saying his name causes me to want to spit.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

On the programming front....

1. NY Locals in HD (in Mpeg2 until plenty of Mpeg4 HD PVRs are available) 
2. SportsNet New York
3. ESPN2 HD (Before Baseball Season starts)
4. Starz HD
5. Cinemax HD
6. Universal HD (Do you see a trend here?)
7. An Olympics HD channel (the SAME day as the SD feed this time please.... and for Gods sake, get more than the same 2 Sony Commercials and the same looping helicopter shot))

On the hardware front.......

1. Stabilize the 921 (I'll settle for functioning timers, no whitewash on SD output, and correct title info on my recordings as a definition of "stabilized")

2. Add DishHome so I can watch the Olympics Mosaic Channels which I'm sure will be available in February....

3. Make sure we can get an HD PVR that is easily available before ANY Mpeg4 channels are added......


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

akron05 said:


> Ah, yes. The Estrogen Channel 1 and 2.


Boomerang on AT 120. It can't cost that much.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess I'm the only one who wants the Setanta Sports channel :/ A la carte is fine, just like it is on DTV


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

the MTV and VH-1 Suite of channels  oh while your at it, The Remote Control help channel 101 in HD! I'd love to see Charlie Chat's in HD


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I would like to see locals in every DMA, plus the addition of SV channels in all DMA's where applicable. And of course a steady progression of local HD channels added throughout the year.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

akron05 said:


> Ah, yes. The Estrogen Channel 1 and 2.


She saw Lifetime Real Women at my mom's house. She always has liked Oprah. If it were up to her, we would probably be D* subscribers.


----------



## capman (Mar 23, 2005)

I would also like to see at least the same locals direct tv has and here is the big one a customer service rep. that knows how to help a customer regardless the problem!!!!!!! and speak english of course


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

1.) CORRECT OTA Guide data for the 921 w/o subbing to the SD LIL's. If that means PSIP guide data so be it. We are already being ripped off $4.98 for the DVR feature and then lose recordings when the HD crashes. Making us pay $5.98 for the LIL's just to get guide data is a crime.

2.) Get a software version that will be stable enough to keep long term. No more upgrades that fix one probnlem and cause 3 new problems.

3.) Free MPEG 4 upgrade since we had to suffer through all the bugs in the 921.


----------



## capman (Mar 23, 2005)

oh yeah ,so sorry I almost forgot a website that works at least three weeks out of the month. down right now when adding local & distant networks cleared cookies three times still nothing Ive been good honest!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lnyoung (Oct 4, 2005)

Corpus Christi Local Channels. One of the few markets without any local channels on Dish. 

More HD Content. Love HD of any kind.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Eliminate the DVR fee, like the good old days.
Allow one free downgrade every six months or at least every year.
EPG for the 921 without the need to sub LIL.
Dishwire active.
NBR on the 921.

Charlie the satellite pig - get rid of the constant nickel and dime fees (more like $5 and $10 fees).
I'm sure there's more, just can't think of it now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SD locals for all remaining LIL markets - including all 'Significantly Viewed' stations from neighboring markets.
HD locals for 60 LIL markets.
A 211/622 upgrade plan that doesn't make DBSTalk members complain all the time.
Abolishment of the Audit Team.

JL


----------



## ntb (Dec 16, 2005)

mth said:


> OLN before the Tour De France.


Funny, because I work in a call center that does lots of business for Dish Network, and I hear of many people outraged that OLN is gone, people miss their bullriding shows. Just so ya'll know, Echostar is going all out for the next 6 weeks in outbound calls to customers to get you to buy premium packages. If you don't have certain premium packages hbo/max/sho/starz expect a call soon.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

ntb said:


> Funny, because I work in a call center that does lots of business for Dish Network, and I hear of many people outraged that OLN is gone, people miss their bullriding shows. Just so ya'll know, Echostar is going all out for the next 6 weeks in outbound calls to customers to get you to buy premium packages. If you don't have certain premium packages hbo/max/sho/starz expect a call soon.


This has been my experience also, most the people who do complain about OLN (although there hasn't been that many) are people missing their bullriding. Only one complaint so far from a hockey fan.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

Mets Sportsnet and MASN


----------



## jayn_j (Dec 15, 2002)

Denver HD Locals
OLN back NOW! I don't care about hockey. I want performance rally. 
Significantly viewed oom locals (Cheyenne)
Stability in the HD DVR market so I can get one


----------



## ntb (Dec 16, 2005)

jayn_j said:


> Denver HD Locals
> OLN back NOW! I don't care about hockey. I want performance rally.
> Significantly viewed oom locals (Cheyenne)
> Stability in the HD DVR market so I can get one


I feel bad because I hear of so many people who demand OLN back and how its the only channel they REALLY appreciated having delivered thru dish, but what the hell can you say, Bull Riding isnt a major draw. I'm aware a lot of our customers are ranch dwelling folks who cant get cable service etc.. but there has to be a line where we provide the most in demand channels only. All I can do is forward the complaints to programming staff, who honestly don't care :nono:


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

ntb said:


> I feel bad because I hear of so many people who demand OLN back and how its the only channel they REALLY appreciated having delivered thru dish, but what the hell can you say, Bull Riding isnt a major draw. I'm aware a lot of our customers are ranch dwelling folks who cant get cable service etc.. but there has to be a line where we provide the most in demand channels only. All I can do is forward the complaints to programming staff, who honestly don't care :nono:


The thread is about wishes, and OLN is missed by those who watch it. You sound like you work for Dish, and it seems you are not happy there. I hope you are not in customer retention.

Wish:

All Major Networks in HD in January, at the latest.


----------



## ntb (Dec 16, 2005)

airpolgas said:


> The thread is about wishes, and OLN is missed by those who watch it. You sound like you work for Dish, and it seems you are not happy there. I hope you are not in customer retention.
> 
> Wish:
> 
> All Major Networks in HD in January, at the latest.


I don't work for dish, no. I work for a major company that dish hires for many reasons, including retention. I think my posts are valid, because I am often frontline on what dish customers wishes are vs. what they get. I hear of so many OLN is gone complaints on a daily basis I can't help but hope these complaints are reaching the right people, but I fear they are not.


----------



## JohnC (Jan 15, 2004)

I would like for E* to give us their HD plans clearly for the next 6 months. I have been waiting to get a HD DVR for 3 years, but have held up because the 921 never appeared to be a stable and reliable recorder and then "all new HD will be in MPEG-4." Then last month MPEG-4 is not working and new HD is going to be in MPEG-2 with turbo 8PSK. Then this month: HD locals in MPEG-4 and many other national channels in MPEG-4 or MPEG-2? No one seems to know what is going to happen in a month! So I wait longer! Should I replace my 6000 with a 942 or a 211/411 or wait for several more years until the 622 is available and stable or just switch to D* or Comcast? The $450 offer I received this week from Comcast to ditch the dish is tempting!

Besides the new HD channels that have been announced, Universal HD, Distant HD nets, STARZ HD, and HD feeds of the regional sports networks.

AND reasonable lease deals and equipment upgrades for long time customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll limit my reply to known things that I could wish for... as opposed to wishing Dish would add 50 new HD channels, since that many doesn't exist... So keeping my list to existing things Dish could do now and/or things we see on the near horizon:

1. UniversalHD, ESPN2HD, More Voom (not necessarily in tht order) and in MPEG2 without requirement to upgrade to a new receiver to get them.

2. Locals in HD (or Nationals with waiver) first for those folks who can't get it OTA, rather than in large markets where many of us already get it free. Help the little guys out in the country first, then get the big markets later.

3. MPEG4 only when they absolutely have to do it, and when they are solid with the encoders on their end.

4. Reasonable (free would be really cool) MPEG4 receiver upgrade paths for ALL HD customers: free upgrade from 6000u/811 to non-DVR MPEG4 and free upgrade from 921/942 to HD-DVR MPEG4 + reasonable cost upgrade path for those of us non-DVR customers who want to get an HD-DVR.

I could list other things, but I think they would be dreaming on further advancement beyond the scope of next year and/or asking for more cool HD channels that don't yet exist.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Add LOGO-TV and continue to keep YES off the Dish airwaves!


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Adding on...

I wish they treat loyal customers the same as brand new customers with their deals.
I wish NBR is available to all their PVRs *NOW*.


----------



## gajit21 (Dec 24, 2004)

My wish would be:
More HD channels. 
All of the HD locals and not paying extra for them.
A decent HD PVR. 
PIP/POP using an HD receiver.
No DVR/PVR fee


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

I forgot, this is a wish list not a realistic list!!!!!!


----------



## ntb (Dec 16, 2005)

I wish every dish customer could get the latest hardware as part of their contract. However it takes dish 2 years to profit on 1 customer with programming alone.

Basically, if you sign up for the cheapest package, use only the equipment they give you, they wont earn a dime off you until you enter your 25th month of service.

It's a tough business with tough critics, but we carry on.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

Customer service to provide honest-to-goodness customer service.


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

Sleuth
Universal HD
OLN - for Hockey and Rally (don't care about bullriding)
Regional Sports Nets' HD Hockey coverage for Center Ice subscribers (like NFL-HD and NBA-HD have, but more!)

Downloadable MPEG-4 upgrade for 942... or at least a free hardware swap for 962.
More HD programming (more a wish to content providers and broadcasters)
OTA Guide without local subscription

Eliminate phone charge for those of us living in the modern age and have cell phones only.
Eliminate DVR fee

I just want to feel I'm getting something for my money. Dish used to excel compared to the others. Now, not so much...

oh, and peace on earth.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

on/for my 921: no freezing picture, pixelation and audio dropouts as well as the Name Based Recording feature (as it was promised to be implemented near the end of 2004). please also fix the preview window in the DVR menu that only shows the top right hand corner of the picture after you have deleted a recorded program.


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

Make a deal to carry all BCS Bowl games in HD, like they did with super bowl. Get ESPN2HD, Universal, Networks HD, remaining Voom HD, Comcast Sports Southeast.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Here's my wish...

GET GUIDE DATA WORKING ON 942's for DIGITAL OTA STATIONS!

With out it this is a useless DVR!


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

1) MPEG4 replacement to the 942 with a reasonable upgrade path for existing customers (ie, discounted rate!)
2) New HD channels
a) Food Network HD when available
b) HGTV HD when available
c) Universal HD
d) The new MTV HD channel
e) National Geo HD when available
f) Any other HD versions of major networks

My crazy wish list item: to negotiate with all the networks they carry that allow them to upconvert SD to HD and charge customers who want this option. While it wouldn't be as good as true HD, it might make some of the poor quality channels watchable.


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

As a dish retailer, I hope they get rid of the 50 dollar penalty that we get when somebody subscribes using a clubdish card. They have effectively killed the entire clubdish program.

I also hope the OLN problem gets solved. I dont care for the channel myself, but some people are fanatical about it, and they are switching to direct, and costing us money.

And, for the love of god, stop charging customers 5 dollars per receiver if they dont plug their 625 and 322 receivers into phone lines. Some people (me, for example) use their cell phone as their only phone, and we cant plug our receivers in. Our biggest selling point over direct is that we can give them additional rooms without the 5 dollar fee. If they don't have phone lines, they end up paying the same prices as they would with directv.


----------



## icelite (Dec 6, 2005)

First of all you have to allow for a free upgrade for all 921 and 942 owners to MPEG4.

Second more HD content for VOOM and locals in all major markets plus Universal HD and ESPN2HD. Do not require addition money to all current VOOM and HD subscribers.

Third make sure that quality doesn't diminish with HD.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

An AT100, AT150, AEP + Dish Latino package discount so that subscribers to both plans don't pay twice for Univision, Univision West, Telefutura east or west, Galavision, Toon Disney, HITN, Mun2, Si TV, Fiest Mexicana, Latin Styles.

Channels I want:
Ovation
American Life
BET Jazz
WAPA America

See ya
Tony


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

Local HD channels (Cinicnnati DMA -- I'm in the fringe).
Reliable affordable HD DVR.

TV Japan for a lower price. This may seem odd, as I don't speak Japanese, but I would like to investigate this channel (particularly Sumo), but $25 a month for a single channel that's in a language I can't understand... and it's not even HD...

More HD programming, of course. More, more, more.
Rumors of TCM HD? Woo hoo!
There are other channels I'd like to see in HD, of course, like Classic Arts Showcase. (Hey, this SDTV channel costs the provider nothing but bandwidth, butt D* doesn't carry it? Lot's of great stuff there. PQ on E* really sucks though.)

And speaking of free (well, no additional cost) content, why isn't PBS HD a part of the HD package or at least the Voom package? We're all taxpayers, this shouldn't even need to be wished for. It's access to a government service. (Oh, no! I'm beginning to sound like a socialist agitator!)


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Free Upgrade to 211/411 or Mpeg4 Dvr
More Channels
MOre Voom Channels
ESPN2 HD
CLEVELAND HD LOCALS

Dish On Demand the way its ment to be.. No 4.99 3.99 for old movies, and more movies 2-5 movies LMFAO... thats hillarious


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

This is exactly how On Demand should be,, http://www22.verizon.com/FiosForHome/Channels/FiosTV/ondemand.aspx


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

Eliminate the DVR fee on 942 and newer, like I have on my 721 (big one here)

Free replacement for 94x when upgrading to MPEG4 is required.

Add a Hard Drive slot to the new HD DVR Rec. so the customer can go out and add a 300Gb+ drive. HD is going to take a lot of space. and no that archive to ext. USB drive is not going to cut it... D* or E* which ever does this first has my bus. I would put a 300 in now if the hardware was not so locked down.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

A free or reasonable upgrade path to comparable MPEG4 Receivers to those subs already have today, and by reasonable I mean something that would cover the packaging and handling fee to get them to us. Especially those of us that have spent considerable amounts of money on newer HD DVRs (921/942).

Lots and Lots of new HD, both local and national, and at a level of quality that Dish had been providing prior to the tweaking on VOOM channels recently. Hopefully the final conversion to MPEG4 and/or 8PSK Turbo will not hurt HD picture quality like they did with SD quality the addition of SD locals years ago (i.e. everything gets more compresssed).


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Santa Charlie, I would like to see multiple USB 2.0 external hard drives supported on the 942 (and future DVRs) to extend HD capacity beyond 24 hours. I'd like to see your ATSC receivers use locally-supplied PSIP data for the EPG. I would like to subscribe and receive the SuperStations in HD. I'd also like to see the new receivers be able to "talk" to each other over Ethernet, especially being able to watch HD content from my family room DVR on my bedroom non-DVR HD receiver. And, I'd like your receivers be able to download their EPG data from the Internet through the same home network connection. Finally, I'd like your ATSC receivers to not need a satellite signal to receive local channels (you'd think the power never goes out at Dish laboratories during severe weather).

Oh, yeah, and a Red Ryder 200-shot Carbine Action Air Rifle!


----------



## dishjoe (Feb 28, 2005)

1. SportsNet New York
2. YES Network/YES HD
3. Anime Network


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

Reasonable upgrade to MPEG 4 box for 921/942 owners when the time comes.

The ability to transfer content from onboard Hard Drive to external Hard Drive via the USB port on the front or the back. I don't mean PocketDish, I want to archive to another Hard Drive.

More HD programming...ESPN2 in particular for me (I hear it is coming).

Thanks for the wish list thread.

I have a 942, and I am very happy with the unit, I just want to transfer some of the content to another Hard Drive to free up space.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

External Hard Drive USB 2.0 or Extra room for another HD


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok here is another vote for getting OLN back ASAP. I don't watch the bull riding and I could care less about the NHL but OLN is the only channel showing cycling and I want my cycling...and not just before the TdF, the spring classics and the Giro were great to watch last year...the Vuelta was a bit of a dissapointment...1 hour of coverage for the 3 week grand tour?

If Dish really only makes money off me after 2 years they are going to loose money on me because I am about to drop them.

So my wishes are OLN, and more HD. Sounds like Direct TV to me.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

DVDDAD said:


> Here's my wish...
> 
> GET GUIDE DATA WORKING ON 942's for DIGITAL OTA STATIONS!
> 
> I second that request!


----------



## Alan R. Pope (Jan 16, 2004)

I Wish Us Folks In The Rural Areas Could Get All The Network Hd Channels On Dish. We Cant Get Them Over The Air. The Folks That Live In The Citys That Get Them Over The Air Are Luckey. We Sure Are Missing Out On Allot Of Good Programs In Hdtv.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

YES and YES in HD
local rsns in HD 
Locals in HD
UniversalHD
More VoomHD
ESPn2HD
The stern sirius chans.
A *WORKING *HD-DVR


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

HD locals with out having to buy a new reciever (if I have to it is time for cable)
Logo
All the HD vooms with new content. 
More HD
On demand even if it uses my existing internet connection.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

- Elimination of DVR fees.
- Elimination of secondary receiver fees for receivers plugged into phone lines.
- Elimination of the Audit Team.
- An HD and/or SD MPEG4-enabled receiver that can have a USB or FW hard drive plugged 
into it and _become_ a PVR.
- BBC World.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

My Wish List Items:
--All major network feeds in HD (ABC, NBC, Fox, WB)
--No more HD-Lite. All HD programming at 1920 x 1080 resolution or native
--Folders on DVRs to group episodes of the same show together
--Ability to filter search results to return only favorite channels
--Ability to skip through a show by 15 minute increments. (FF + 30 second skip)
--Free MPeg4 upgrade for 942's since they were promised by Dish to be MPeg4 compatible.


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Please say what you would hope for from Dish Network during the upcoming year. What changes, additions or just general comments you would like to see happen in what looks to be a exciting year.


I wish that Dish would add more locals, I live in WV and we all around here like to see our locals to, ond i hope that Dish would start to add al a cart channels i think it would be a lot better to only buy the channels we want.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

voripteth said:


> All major network feeds in HD (ABC, NBC, Fox, WB)


Ditto



voripteth said:


> Folders on DVRs to group episodes of the same show together


Ditto



voripteth said:


> Ability to filter search results to return only favorite channels
> compatible.


Ditto


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

This is my wish list


First I would like a season pass feature with the 7x00s we have nbr we had it before any other reciever and it cousin the ultimate tv has it. Now dish controls the software for this beast now and it time they did some few simple upgrades to it. 

2nd remove all nbr software from all dish dvrs that are not 7x00s. Why because the 7x00s feelings are hurt as they dont feel "special" any more

3. When Mpeg4 DVRs come out the 7x00 people should get the first pick of the bunch we beta tested this crap for the last 6 to 7 years we desire to beta test new crap now. 

4. To make all the whining about the 921 942 721 522 624 and no nbr 501 508 510 people shut up jeeze it so it all that consumes this board.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's a different slant:

1. HD when available. Rather than asking Dish to add HD services that don't exist or, horrors, ask them to upconvert stuff, how about we wait until a large percentage of the programming is presented in what everyone agrees can be called HD. I'm not sure I'm all that interested in getting cooking channels and old syndicated TV shows (VOOM is guilty of this) in HD just for the sake if calling it "the most HD content". Even at 1280x1080, quite a bit of the Voom content is already up-converted.

2. More DVR storage. You can never get enough. Perhaps more problematic for the non-Linux based units, but it would be a big win even if it had to be hashed to a serial number to prevent piracy. MPEG4 or similar will help, but would you buy a 20 hour ReplayTV or TiVo???

3. Place a premium on PQ. Improve encoding to the greatest extent possible on all existing channels. Even some of the "premium movie channels" have horrible artifacting and combined with modern high resolution televisions, it makes for a marginal viewing experience. Elektra, admittedly a difficult movie to compress, was really rough on Cinemax the other night. We shouldn't have to be sorry for subscribing to locals.

4. Reduce the amount of software development time and energy expended on denying access to program guide information. This is similar to the early days of touch tone telephone service where it cost more to deny the service than it did to provide it. Spend this time instead on making guide navigation better and maybe chip away a little more at the whole NBR thing.

5. Customer Service. Make sure everyone is on the same page about promotions and special programs. The greatest frustrations seem to come from getting different stories each time you call. While it may be fun for some people to try to beat CSRs into submission, I don't want to waste my time getting what I want. Consider handing over hardware sales to the dealers; they are much better suited to answering availability and application questions due to their proximity (if nothing else).


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmm I seem to have deleted my response.

Further on my upconversion post before, another option would be to have a line of boxes that has a built-in upconverter (line doubler or other). I know they can be very uneven in their effectiveness, and can be very expensive indeed. But I think someone needs to do something inspired to deal with the very poor quality of SD picture on an HD setup. It will be years before most of the channels I watch are in HD. About 70% of what I watch is on basic cable, with another 20% being on networks, and the last 5% or so being on the HD stations. I don't have Voom yet (getting it this week) but I gather most of their programming is movies, and that is very hit or miss for me. I want my regular series to look better.

I looked at line doublers a lot for a while, but opted not to get one because I didn't want to slave my DVR to another box (adding another conversion step, adding another remote, and potentially making it really a PITA to watch TV). I also got worried about the lip synching issues that the products seem to have due to the extra processing needed to convert the images. Buliding the upconversion tech into the cable box might make that cleaner. They could even partner with an existing company and co-brand the box version (DVDO or something; I don't know the players that well).

I would pay extra for a DVR model that had a built in upconverter. It would need to be something that was an option (not everyone would want to pay more, and some of you folks with really high end setups may already have a nice upconverter), and it would need to be something you could easily turn off and on for any given show or channel. If the line doubler is doing more harm than good, you should be able to switch it off (and naturally you wouldn't want one running on an HD channel).

I know there are a variety of techonlogies that do this, and that sometimes those boxes can go real steep. But I think a big part of that is the fact that the people who get them tend to have a lot of money to spend, and there are not a lot of poeple buying them. ie, it should be possible to build something that wouldnn't cost thousands of dollars into a dish DVR.

I would certainly pay $500 extra for a box with an upconverter in it if it didn't completely suck.


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

I actually need to ask a question about my own post. Since my 921 can OUTPUT 1080i or 720p, it must in theory be doing some kind of upconvert. Is that simple line doubling?

I just know there are more elegant technical solutions out there, and realized after a bit that I might be saying "I want a box that does what my box already does." What I really want is GOOD upconversion, not just reformatting the output.

My TV does not have a built in upconverter. I specifically opted not to get the version that had one since I thought that would be just one more conversion step. But I am under the impression that there are some relatively good upconversion boxes out there...and that is what I want. I want my Scifi channel etc not to look so crappy.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

1) CNN-International

2) BBC-World or the equivalent intended for the U.S.

3) Deutsche Welle


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Stalky14 said:


> - Elimination of DVR fees.
> - Elimination of secondary receiver fees for receivers plugged into phone lines.
> - Elimination of the Audit Team.
> - An HD and/or SD MPEG4-enabled receiver that can have a USB or FW hard drive plugged
> ...


I second this!!!!!
I am so close to going back to cable because of all the fees, for IRD's and DVR fees.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

A 921 that works the way it was promised when I bought it


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

I wish that Dish would put more locals channels for more DMVS, liive in WV and we have a hard time geting locals in here because of the mt. and all. And one more thing i wish that Dish would start to do is La cart channels, we would like it alot better to only pay for the channels we want, then buy a big packege with alot of channels we don't watch at all.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I wish for the ability to program my 921 via the internet..........but I'm not holding my breath. Maybe future Dish dvr's models could have this nice feature.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

How about a web browser and ability to hook up a keyboard and mouse?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I also want OLN back. Don't care about bull riding. My TV is on OLN 24/7 in July for the TdF. Also I want my Survivor reruns back that I was in the middle of archiving.

I want an HD PVR that doesn't get stuck in STRETCH mode every other day and has a "partial zoom" mode (like the 811) for 4:3 material. I want an HD PVR that will switch over from 1080i to 480i without having to reboot it every frickin time.

I want guide data on my PBS HD local channel.

I want a way to add an external hard drive via something, USB/Firewire so I can add more space for HD storage. 30 hours isn't enough.

Did I say I WANT OLN BACK!


----------



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

LOGO 

More HD Channels

Better and improved DVR's with Quality level options

Local HD


----------



## strawchain (Jul 21, 2004)

saweetnesstrev said:


> This is exactly how On Demand should be,, http://www22.verizon.com/FiosForHome/Channels/FiosTV/ondemand.aspx


Yeah no Guff!!! Like i'm going to pay for $4.99 for a movie i can find in the $5 DVD bin at Wal-Mart and be able to watch it forever and wherever.:grin:


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> I also want OLN back. Don't care about bull riding. My TV is on OLN 24/7 in July for the TdF. Also I want my Survivor reruns back that I was in the middle of archiving.
> 
> I want an HD PVR that doesn't get stuck in STRETCH mode every other day and has a "partial zoom" mode (like the 811) for 4:3 material. I want an HD PVR that will switch over from 1080i to 480i without having to reboot it every frickin time.
> 
> ...


I've been a retailer for almost a year, and have been a dish customer for 8 years, and have never even watched one show on OLN. As a matter of fact, I didn't even know it existing until it got dropped, and everybody started going insane over it.

I swear, people worship this channel, it's freakin unreal.

I could understand the hysteria if HBO got dropped. I can't live without Deadwood, Rome, or the Sopranos.

But seriously, bullriding and soccer? is it really that important?


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

1) An HD DVR that I won't have to replace in 3 or 4 months if I want to get all of the available HD programing.
2) A Dish remote with learning capabilities. (It would be easier to teach the Dish remote one or two functions I need that it cannot do than to buy a learning remote and try to teach it to do everything - and then still not have the RF functionality of the Dish remote.)
3) LOGO


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

VelocitySatellite said:


> I've been a retailer for almost a year, and have been a dish customer for 8 years, and have never even watched one show on OLN. As a matter of fact, I didn't even know it existing until it got dropped, and everybody started going insane over it.
> 
> I swear, people worship this channel, it's freakin unreal.
> 
> ...


I couldn't care less for OLN, Hockey, or bullring.


----------



## jayn_j (Dec 15, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I couldn't care less for OLN, Hockey, or bullring.


To each his own. We all have our favorite 20, but end up paying for 180 to get them. If we don't respect those who mourn the loss of one of theirs, who do you expect to support you when you lose one of yours?

Personally, they could nuke all the premiums, espn and a lot of other popular stuff without effecting me much, but I'm not going to post flame bait about it.


----------



## GOHAWKS (Dec 20, 2005)

Motocross on OLN will definetly be missed if they don't get it back


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

- *Eliminate the Audit Team*. If I can't have that, at least educate them on the terms of the RV Exemption, allowed uses of receivers as described by their own CEO, and give them the flexibility to say something other than "No receiver for you!" They might also recognize that people need to be treated with a bit of respect and that their lives do not revolve around the Audit Team. Every customer who leaves Dish because of the team, and more than a few who have not left, has had a _very bad_ experience. Guess what kind of experience makes the kind of story people keep repeating? Are they worth it in the long run?

- *Eliminate the DVR fee*. It wasn't necessary before the 510, it isn't now. If I can't have that, make it per account in accordance with the terms of the Residential Customer Agreement as it read before the DVR fee was listed (you know, the terms that were being violated). Also, set a dollar amount (preferably lower than now) of subscribed programming to qualify to have it waived. There are more ways than AEP to spend $82/month and I suspect most of them have a higher profit margin.

- *An HD package that fills the minimum subscription requirement*, an alternative to AT60, Dish Latino and Great Wall. Fill it out with general interest SD channels if need be. I can wait until 2007 but this would be a big step toward making HD a mainstream choice.

- *Relief for 921 owners*. Just make the headache completely go away by providing us with the new MPEG4 DVR when it comes out. No longer authorize the 921 for satellite programming. Allow it to remain (or become) usable as an OTA DVR (that means stop blocking the guide) but provide no more support - it is what it is when it takes that last update. This gets everyone on the same platform, able to subscribe to new MPEG-4 channels, and fulfills another wish list item of extra HDD capacity at least for DTV channels. (The above just came to me, I'm open to other possibilities as long as something is done.) If I can't have that, make it work like it's supposed to. At the very minimum, there should be some special consideration for those who paid $999.

- *Universal HD*

- *Dolby Digital in AT180*. Showtime offers DD on its entire suite of channels but Dish only carries it on the 3 feeds of the main Showtime channel (E, W, HD). Since the addition of new channels has slowed considerably, adding the DD soundtrack to the 2 channels of The Movie Channel in AT180 would be a nice low-bandwidth enhancement to that package. It would also allow more users of the heavily-promoted SD DVRs to get greater enjoyment from their receivers.

- *Ability to program DVR via the internet* (had to repeat this one). Here is an actual service that an optional (not additional) DVR fee could cover. We get something, Charlie gets something. Everyone's happy!

- *Dish remote with learning capabilities* (had to repeat this one too). Dish remotes have a nice layout but are often missing the newest devices. This wish list item and regular replacement remotes should be priced competitively with after-market remotes.

- *Solidify and announce your HD plans*. I have held off for over a year on paying an installer to put up another dish (and consequently not subscribing to more programming) because I don't know if I'll have to turn around and do it again. Where will the channels come from, and what are my upgrade options to get them?

- *DTV guide data*. If the FCC requires stations to broadcast it with no fee, I think it's reasonable to expect that a new (411/211) or upgraded (921/942) receiver should be able to display it. If integrating the actual PSIP data from the station is too much trouble, we will accept what 811 users and LIL subscribers get. Don't forget PBS-HD!

- *HDTV channels delivered in HDTV*. I'm dismayed to even be putting this on a wish list. If people were content with paying extra for HD Lite, you wouldn't be adding customers who switched _from_ D* or would otherwise have chosen them. This, at least currently, is a crowd that is willing to pay for quality. If the quality goes away, so do a lot of them.

- *Move the ESPN channels* to the 400 range with the rest of the sports channels in keeping with the idea of grouping like channels together. Use the 140 range to move Spike and add more general interest channels.

- *Meaningful software release notes*. Show your customers that their subscription dollars are going for more than the channels they see. Let us know what's new and what's been fixed for us.

- *Alternative to phone line connection*. Recognize that the people who are willing to cut the landline for their pay TV service are also the kind who will do the same for their telephone. (see wish #1)

- *A little something for your dealers*, maybe a bonus, wholesale prices, reimbursement of Club Dish rewards, restore previous pay plans, etc.


----------



## midwave (Jun 20, 2004)

(1) Hallmark Channel (if it survives), National Geographic, and Fox Movie Channel to AT120 status
(2) NBC's new network 'Sleuth' (premieres Jan. 1, 2006) to AT120
(3) Ability to control your DVR time to actual atomic clock sync setting, not the 20 second avg. delay that exists
(4) $2.49-2.99 new PPV movies, to actually compete with the video stores


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD and more HD. And, I want it all available to me via my current SuperDish.


----------



## cosmo61 (Sep 1, 2002)

1) HD receivers that work correctly
2) HD network feeds
3) OLN back before the NHL Stanley Cup Conference Finals
4) NHL Network


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

cosmo61 said:


> 1) HD receivers that work correctly
> 2) HD network feeds
> 3) OLN back before the NHL Stanley Cup Conference Finals
> 4) NHL Network


and OLN-HD for all that hockey goodness!!

and regional hockey in HD for out-of-market customers (like me!)

Pleeeease!!!!!!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Get in bed with TiVo now that D* is getting out of their agreement.

When I go HD, I'll pay a fee for a TiVo-based DVR. I will *not* subject myself once again to being an alpha-tester and guinea pig for Dish's "software team". If E* decides to do that, they'll keep me as a customer. If not, I'm going elsewhere. And if that DVR has to come from Comcast, and they offer a competitive package, I'll even consider going to cable in order to go with the better DVR software.

Charlie - this is a Big Opportunity. You could cut a deal and charge a premium for TiVo and people WILL PAY IT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Let's add: "Widescreen PPV" instead of letterbox.

The receivers can be set (now) for a TV set's aspect ratio.
My DVD player handles widescreen DVDs fine.

Let's use as many lines as possible for the picture not the letterbox.

JL


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

djlong said:


> Get in bed with TiVo now that D* is getting out of their agreement.
> 
> When I go HD, I'll pay a fee for a TiVo-based DVR. I will *not* subject myself once again to being an alpha-tester and guinea pig for Dish's "software team". If E* decides to do that, they'll keep me as a customer. If not, I'm going elsewhere. And if that DVR has to come from Comcast, and they offer a competitive package, I'll even consider going to cable in order to go with the better DVR software.
> 
> Charlie - this is a Big Opportunity. You could cut a deal and charge a premium for TiVo and people WILL PAY IT.


As a longtime former TIVO user I strongly disagree with this statement. With the fixes in the latest software release the 942 is very reliable. Even setting aside reliability issues, the 942 is now better than Tivo feature wise.

I would NOT want E* to switch to TIVO and would certainly NOT pay more for it.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> As a longtime former TIVO user I strongly disagree with this statement. With the fixes in the latest software release the 942 is very reliable. Even setting aside reliability issues, the 942 is now better than Tivo feature wise.
> 
> I would NOT want E* to switch to TIVO and would certainly NOT pay more for it.


I'm forced to agree with that statement as well. My 625 works well enough. I do not want Tivo's "features" nor would I EVER pay extra for them.

Tivo is a waste of money when you can get the same product or close to the same product elsewhere.

At any rate tho...

1. I think it would be nice if you could purchase themed channels (family, music, sports) on top of your programming. Like for instance, I would love to have all the Nick stations, but don't want to pay for AT180. I'd be willing to pay a fee for this service.

2. Some kind of announcement on MPEG 4, and reciever replacements.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

1. My locals added for my area.

2. The Sportsman Channel

3. Oxygen Channel

4. Local Radar that the Weather Channel is providing as a secondary channel.

5. Ability for the 301 receivers to decode the new mpeg-4 technology.

(Note - I do not have the money to go out an buy a new HDTV.)


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

djlong said:


> Get in bed with TiVo now that D* is getting out of their agreement.
> 
> When I go HD, I'll pay a fee for a TiVo-based DVR. I will *not* subject myself once again to being an alpha-tester and guinea pig for Dish's "software team". If E* decides to do that, they'll keep me as a customer. If not, I'm going elsewhere. And if that DVR has to come from Comcast, and they offer a competitive package, I'll even consider going to cable in order to go with the better DVR software.
> 
> Charlie - this is a Big Opportunity. You could cut a deal and charge a premium for TiVo and people WILL PAY IT.


I install both DirecTV and Dish, and have lots of experience with both Tivo based DTV boxes, and Dish DVR's.

I strongly disagree with your statement. The DTV Tivos are absolutley awful. They are buggy, and very slow. Sometimes, there is up to a 10 second lag time between button pressing, and box response. They are not user-friendly, and they are not able to power 2 TV's.

Most of my customer's are amazed by the 522/625 boxes (my best-selling receiver).

It is user-friendly, easy to operate, and just an all-around great machine. True, we all would like to see a few things be improved about them, but I believe they are the best DVR's on the market, hands down.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

OLN for TdF - I've really gotten into biking. It's the only exercise my old knees can tolerate

Fewer channels (more room for HD content)

More HD channels

Al la cart service - I won't pay for the 180 package becuase I simply can't comprehend that many channels. I would pay extra for a handful.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Channels:

Oxygen
Ovation
Radio One

HD I'm not buying a HD set until my six year old sets go out. I can't afford one.


----------



## Jerseyguy (Dec 13, 2005)

1. SportsNet New York
2. A detailed (text) forecast on the weather feature at Dish Home
(for snow storms so I don't have to check the internet to find out how much I'm going to get)


----------



## hackwriter (Dec 27, 2005)

Here's what I would like:

- The new Mets channel (would be willing to pay $5/month for this)
- Better DVR, something more like TIVO where you can set the box to record an entire season of a show, instead of having to record each episode individually
- More HD space on DVR
- Sundance Channel available individually
- Ability to opt out of the shopping and religious channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hackwriter said:


> - Better DVR, something more like TIVO where you can set the box to record an entire season of a show, instead of having to record each episode individually


Newer DVRs can do that. They call it "Name Based Recording".


hackwriter said:


> - Ability to opt out of the shopping and religious channels


FYI: You are not paying for those channels ... they pay E* for being on the service - so even if they were removed there would be no discount. The best solution would be to lock the channels then select "hide locked" in the locks menu.

JL


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

James Long said:


> Newer DVRs can do that. They call it "Name Based Recording".FYI: You are not paying for those channels ... they pay E* for being on the service - so even if they were removed there would be no discount. The best solution would be to lock the channels then select "hide locked" in the locks menu.
> 
> JL


The "hide locked" feature is the best feature on a reciever other than DVR. It's so nice to remove any unwanted crap (Spanish channels, PPV guides, religion channels, Bingo, TV Guide, etc) from your recievers, it's like the channels never even existed. Too bad the old recievers didn't have this option, I couldn't do it until I got my 508s.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

My wishlist:

MidAtlantic Sports Network
BET Jazz
Oxygen (for the wife)


----------



## DISHDADDY (Dec 26, 2005)

How About Changing The Remaining 105 Superdish Area's To 129 1000's And Eliminate The 105 Junk Lnbf's. If They Are Doing It Please Hurry It Up!


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

My number one wish is that Dish would add a HD receiver with a 1394 connection for recording to my HD VHS. I do not want a PVR I just want to record HD to my DVHS as I can for OTA. I have cancelled SHO and am about to cancel HBO because I am rarely able to watch what I want live and without recording the channels are too expensive for what I get out of them.

Rick R


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

HD Distant Locals, for those of us in a digital white area.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

DISHDADDY said:


> How About Changing The Remaining 105 Superdish Area's To 129 1000's And Eliminate The 105 Junk Lnbf's. If They Are Doing It Please Hurry It Up!


That would likely work for you. However, there are some SD105 markets outside the footprint of the 129 sat for which this would not be an option. Have there really been that many FSS LNBF failures on the 105 SD's? I've seen quite a few where the 110 DBS LNBF has failed due to heat (mostly on the plastic dishes), but that should be fixable with a redesign, and may have been taken care of already with the metal dishes.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

jcm.oo said:


> HD Distant Locals, for those of us in a digital white area.


Amen to that. Now lets just see if anybody can agree on exactly what constitutes the "digital white area" and whether the FCC, under the influence of the NAB, will let us have them.


----------



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

2006 on Dish

1. Logo
2. BBC World News
3. English speaking foreign channels
4. ability to change channels faster
5. the non music channels that Sirius produces (Martha)
6. sound effects to confirm a menu command
7. bundle smaller groups of channels
8. ability to choose between different founts and colors for menus and guide. I'm legally blind and can't read the menu until I"m 2 inches away from the TV


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine would be:

1) HBO and Showtime west on the 148 slot instead of duplicate east feeds
2) 1394 (copy protection issues are BS, 1394 supports 5c encryption)
3) Add UHD,InHD and Starz HD


One minor wish I would add to this list is better channel numbers for HD. They seem out of place or 3rd class up in the PI and BTV range. Maybe place them the same way they place sd channels. 

(I know this is unimportant, more a minor annoyance than anything)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

JerryR said:


> HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD, HD and more HD. And, I want it all available to me via my current SuperDish.


You'll probably have to wait many years after 2009 for full HD.


----------



## bcampbell (May 31, 2005)

I am currently a DISH subscriber with the Super Dish at 105, 110 and 119. Have two receivers (811 and 921 HD's). Have the basic HD package of HDnet etc.
All i want is to be able to get the networks in HD (my Sioux City locals don't offer and over 90 miles from their tower so can't get it elsewhere). I don't want to continually have to install new dishes and receivers. So, I ask you, what is the answer? Currently investigating going back to cable or switching to DTV. Both would also be cheaper than DISH.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Improve local SD channel PQ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Just copy off of Tivo and the DVR will be much nicer to use.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Way too many bugs... just check the forumn.
OTA tuner is weak and unreliable
Audio dropouts (also with 625)
Video dropouts
Caller ID is very slow


----------



## cmg925 (Jan 1, 2006)

1. Add National Geographic Channel to AT120..
2. We all get free MPEG 4 Recievers..
3. More HD Channels...
4. More Channels..
5. More bang for your $.. 
6. Or lower prices...

That is it.. Also if Dish added the YES network then their subscriber base would go up ALOT!!


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

My wish list would be:

A solution to the 921 bomb..... trade in of some type so we don't feel like we totally wasted $1000.
Denver locals in HD


----------



## Michael252 (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Reasonable upgrade to MPEG4 when/if necessary.

2. IP/Ethernet connection instead of phone line.

3. External storage (USB drive).

4. Two OTA tuners.

and, of course,

5. Additional non-down-rezzed/overly-compressed HD (i.e., NG-HD, UHD, etc., etc.)


----------



## chipvideo (Nov 22, 2005)

I only have one wish. Give us quality instead of quantity. 

I can't wait to compare the quality of dish vs hd dvd when they come out. 

One thing I know for a fact is that when hd dvd start renting at reasonable prices all my movie channels will go bye bye. I just can't believe that hbo would be happy with dish with the crappy bit rate they give us.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

AmericanLife
More HD (and an end to hdlite)


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

If they'd just do what they say, then I'd be happy. That means, receivers released fully functional, channels added when they are supposed to be, etc...


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

1- Design and market an official 30" FSS dish with DishPro Dual LNB for those folks who want programing from 105 or 121 and can't install a Superdish for whatever reason.
2- Discontinue the Legacy Twin LNB and DishPro Twin LNBs, then lower the prices of the Quad and the DishPro-Plus LNBs. This will eliminate an unessesary duplication in the equipment supply channels.
3- Discontinue the DP21 switch and replace it with a DP+31 switch at the same price point. This DP+31 should support the dual tuner receiver with one wire feature of the other DP+ equipment. This switch would also give customers who only have one receiver, but need to receive signal from 3 orbital locations a lower cost alternative to the DP34 and DP+44 switches.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Id like to see an end to $5 fees just for having extra recievers
an end to charging me a mailing fee ($14) for exchanging equipment THEY own and I RENT when it goes wrong
Clear English speaking Customer Service People
a fast way to get to a REAL person instead of pressing 100s of numbers when you call Dish
More British content from the UK
and the Setanta US Soccer PPV channel....

happy new year !


----------

